# Floor covering



## JackMVHS (Sep 6, 2009)

So, our auditorium has a painted black wood floor for the stage, which is fine for theatre (except it needs a new coat of paint). BUT, the apron is a stained, decorative wood that is extremely glossy and terrible for lighting.

Now, since the auditorium is used for meetings, events, and such, the school will not paint over it, because it looks very nice. We are looking at purchasing some sort of "temporary" stage floor that can be rolled out over the glossy floor for performances. Does anyone know of a solution that can easily be set up and removed that is matte black? Most likely only props and actors will be on it, but it should be able to possibly hold up to flats and such.

http://mvtheatre.com/images/auditorium1.jpg

That is a picture of our auditorium, with a set blocking the view of the normal stage floor. The apron is curved, so the floor will need to be custom cut. The stairs do not need to be covered, necessarily.

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: Not only will this look better for theatre, but it will help protect the nice floor.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, was that "You Can't Take It With You"? Our school just did that last spring.


----------



## JackMVHS (Sep 6, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> Out of curiosity, was that "You Can't Take It With You"? Our school just did that last spring.


YES, It was You Can't Take it With You! We did it last fall. This last spring we did Beauty and the Beast: MV Drama - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, we had to build the huge set there too, and that was what first tipped me off. Penny's desk at stage left increased suspicion. Ed's xylophone at the back gave it away.


----------



## JackMVHS (Sep 6, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> Yeah, we had to build the huge set there too, and that was what first tipped me off. Penny's desk at stage left increased suspicion. Ed's xylophone at the back gave it away.


Does your high school or theatre have a website with pictures from past shows? Because I would love to compare sets and stuff.

Does anyone on CB have input on the flooring question?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 7, 2009)

JackMVHS said:


> ...Does anyone on CB have input on the flooring question?


See Marley. It can even be painted, with the proper paint.

Less expensive, but more trouble to install, remove, and store would be 1/4" Masonite or MDF. See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/facility/14575-stage-floor-replacement.html#post140938, post#10.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 7, 2009)

Marley is the way to go. You can have it down in no time and back up just as quick. The downside is the tape costs and it can bunch if you are moving sets on it without getting it tight. If you go this route, buy the proper tape, DO NOT use cheap tape, it will cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## JackMVHS (Sep 7, 2009)

So if we go with Rosco, which type of flooring do we use, they have several types?

When it is set up, do we just roll it out and tape the seams?

What tape is used?

Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 7, 2009)

I would think Arabesque would be the best bet with their vinyl tape. I would contact Rosco and get them to send you samples to pick from. When putting it down you tape one end to the floor, then do what's commonly known as the marley dance. Two people start at the taped end and in unison stomp/shuffle down the length and have someone tape the second end. Lay the subsequent pieces with an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch space between them. When you have the lengths down go back and tape the seams. You can buy a cart that they roll up on and roll away or you can use PVC pipes as a center, then you have to carry them or put them on a case to move them.


----------



## fatemusic (Sep 8, 2009)

We just purchased the Arabesque Dance floor for our venue last year. we use it as strictly a dance floor for contemporary and ballet dance events, but I can speak of the impressive nature of the stuff. We did learn the hard way though that the first time you lay it out make sure you give it the 24 hours acclimation that it calls for. we rolled our out, stretched and taped it immediately and within 1 hour it was pulling up. as we learned it was due to temperature fluctuations making the flooring shring that just pulled the tape on the ends. I must say though. We are very happy with the product.


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 11, 2009)

Marley for static scenery

If you are moving platforms or wagons on to it, I'd go the Masonite or MDF route, it is heavier, but you're not going to rip up the segments or bunch it at all.


----------

